# Door light strips



## graeme86 (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone retrofitted the LED door light strip that go in the drivers and passengers door.

There is a kit available:

https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AU...entebeleuchtung-LED-Tuere-Nachruestpaket.html

If you don't have the light strips, is there a "dummy" plastic strip or something in its place?

Looks like the strip just inserts into some existing slots in the door trim.

Cheers


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Yup, you've got it exactly right, there's a plastic blanking strip that needs to be removed and replaced, dead easy job.  
I've done this on my car, but I did it by getting both door cards from a German breaker on eBay, I managed to get the ones with the leather arm rests, it cost me a little bit more than the ones you link to but I got the door pocket,puddle and interior handle lights too.


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi mate

Thanks for the prompt response!

Cheers


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

Jannerman said:


> Yup, you've got it exactly right, there's a plastic blanking strip that needs to be removed and replaced, dead easy job.
> I've done this on my car, but I did it by getting both door cards from a German breaker on eBay, I managed to get the ones with the leather arm rests, it cost me a little bit more than the ones you link to but I got the door pocket,puddle and interior handle lights too.


Does it need to be coded ? I have the standaard door cards en will install these led strips together with the Bang&Olufsen grilles which also have led strips. But i don't know if they will work when i just plug them in ?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Jampie said:


> Does it need to be coded ? I have the standaard door cards en will install these led strips together with the Bang&Olufsen grilles which also have led strips. But i don't know if they will work when i just plug them in ?


I think they probably will require some coding (both to activate the lights and the control of them in the MMI), my car came with the B&O audio installed so the interior lighting menu was already visible in the MMI. I think I just plugged and played.


----------



## djkoopa (Jun 30, 2016)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but does anyone know anywhere else you can get this kit from? K-electronic don't ship to the UK anymore


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

When I did mine I ordered the parts direct from Audi. Cost about £50. Some of the parts had to be ordered from Germany. You need the strips and the LED that fits on the door trim and directs light into the strip. It was pretty straightforward. You may need the door looms depending on what you already have.

It was definitely worth doing. The effect is subtle but in conjunction with the other lights in the door it looks great.

Hope that helps


----------



## djkoopa (Jun 30, 2016)

£50 seems a great price, especially from Audi! I'll have to give them a shout when everything's back open. I fitted the Audi ring puddle lights and changed over the red reflectors to lights, just the inside lights to do now


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

djkoopa said:


> £50 seems a great price, especially from Audi! I'll have to give them a shout when everything's back open. I fitted the Audi ring puddle lights and changed over the red reflectors to lights, just the inside lights to do now


If the wiring is not there, you can connect the leds to the window switch. Then they will operate together with the dashboard dimmer.


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

djkoopa said:


> £50 seems a great price, especially from Audi! I'll have to give them a shout when everything's back open. I fitted the Audi ring puddle lights and changed over the red reflectors to lights, just the inside lights to do now


Hi 
What's needed for the red door reflectors? Is it just the lights or are looms needed as well? Any coding required?
I have TTS which has the internal door light strips & puddle lights already.

Regards Karl


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

No coding required and they're on the same loom as the puddles so you'd need to tap into them . There's a guy on the audi sport forum sells the relevant kit if your not confident making the loom .when I did mine I just bought a pair from ebay with the plug and tails then just extended. They're the same across all audi range I believe
https://rocketwires.co.uk/

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## K4RL (Feb 23, 2018)

237tonybates said:


> No coding required and they're on the same loom as the puddles so you'd need to tap into them . There's a guy on the audi sport forum sells the relevant kit if your not confident making the loom .when I did mine I just bought a pair from ebay with the plug and tails then just extended. They're the same across all audi range I believe
> https://rocketwires.co.uk/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

my install for puddles, door handle, pocket light and ambient if anyone wants to see:
[here]


----------

